# Tomcat unter Eclipse starten



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Tomcat Version 6.0.13 heruntergeladen. Das Starten über das DOS-Prompt mit anschließenden Test über den Browser klappt einwandfrei. Nun würde ich den Tomcat-Webserver gerne über Eclipse (Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers) starten. Das Starten über Eclipse scheint auch zu klappen allerdings kann ich den Test ob der Webserver läuft nicht erfolgreich durchführen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 

In der Console zeigt Eclipse beim Starten des Servers folgendes an:


```
23.07.2007 16:49:53 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: 
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12\bin\client;
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12\bin;C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1\bin;
C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;"C:\Programme\Symantec\Norton Ghost 2003\"
23.07.2007 16:49:53 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
23.07.2007 16:49:53 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 820 ms
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.13
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/31  config=null
23.07.2007 16:49:54 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 746 ms
```

Wenn ich nun anschließend Versuche den Webserver über den Browser (http://localhost:8080/) zu testen zeigt dieser folgendes an:


```
HTTP Status 404 - /

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message /

description The requested resource (/) is not available.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Tomcat/6.0.13
```

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich tun muss damit ich tomcat erfolgreich über Eclipse starten kann?


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

haha der scheiss ist mir letztens auch passiert und es wurde mir dann einfach zu blöd.
nimm einfach das sysdeo plugin, dass geht sicher (bei mir auf jeden fall).

http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/Web_Links-index-req-viewlink-cid-120.html


----------



## mlange8801 (23. Jul 2007)

> Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich tun muss damit ich tomcat erfolgreich über Eclipse starten kann?


Der Tomcat startet bei Dir doch einwandfrei - Du hast nur kein Projekt als Defaultcontext konfiguriert - deswegen wird da nix gefunden.
Du müßtest dann noch ein Dynamic Web Project anlegen und das über Run as/Run on Server starten...


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

also bei localhost:8080/ müsste er eigentlich immer auf die indexseite gehen, da muss überhaupt nichts konfiguriert werden.....


----------



## mlange8801 (24. Jul 2007)

> also bei localhost:8080/ müsste er eigentlich immer auf die indexseite gehen, da muss überhaupt nichts konfiguriert werden.....



Auf welche Indexseite?
Beit WTP wird eine angepasste Version von Tomcat gestartet
(kann man sich unter C:\eclipse\workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\ anschauen - der Pfad ist natürlich ggf. bei jedem anders.)
Die ROOT Applikation ist dabei leer - was ja auch aus performance Gründen ggf. sinvoll ist.


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Neuing was J2EE betrifft. Kann eure Gedankengägne teilweise nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wäre wenn wenn ihr mir im Detail erklären könntet was ich tun muss damit mein Problem behoben ist...


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

> Beit WTP wird eine angepasste Version von Tomcat gestartet
> (kann man sich unter C:\eclipse\workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\ anschauen - der Pfad ist natürlich ggf. bei jedem anders.)
> Die ROOT Applikation ist dabei leer - was ja auch aus performance Gründen ggf. sinvoll ist.



Hier ein paar Fragen:

1.)
Was meinst du mit WTP?

2.)
Du sagst es wird eine anpepasste Version von Tomcat gestartet. Wird diese angepasste Version nur dann gestartet wenn ich Tomcat über Eclipse starte oder auch wenn ich Tomcat über das Dosprompt starte?

3.)
Ist der Grund warum das Testen mit "http://localhost:8080/" nicht funktioniert das die angepasste Version unter Eclipse gestartet wurde?

4.)
Falls das der Grund ist was kann ich dann tun damit unter Eclipse die gleiche Version wie im DOS-Prompt gestartet wird, so das ich es erfolgreich im Browser testen kann?


----------



## Zed (24. Jul 2007)

Würde dir auch das sysdeo plugin empfehlen.


----------



## DaKo (24. Jul 2007)

Hier ein paar Antworten:

1) Web Tools Platform

2) nur aus Eclipse

3) ja

4) änder die Einstellung 
4.1) Öffne die View "Servers" (Window->Show View->Server->Servers)
4.2) Doppelklick auf den Eintrag
4.3) in der Rubrik "Server" das häckchen bei "Run modules directly from the workspace..." entfernen


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Besten Dank


----------

